# ISO WHOLESALE CLEAR FILM PLASTISOL TRANSFERS



## southerncharm615 (8 mo ago)

Hello!

Looking for a company that sells wholesale priced screen print transfers on a clear film, particularly hot peel.

I'm not looking for dtf, but the prints on clear film that claim to be screen print transfers. Prefer USA based, although open to overseas with quick turnaround.

Seeing the new trend and having a hard time finding reliable supplier with quality product.

Thank you


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

we just had a thread on this here


----------



## southerncharm615 (8 mo ago)

I don't believe the OP provided the supplier? I see a lot of questions regarding but no solid answers, unless I am missing something? Thank you!


----------

